# A Photoshoot! Is it worthy?



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I board Chestnut, the golden retriever in the video and I wanted to give ths photoshoot to the family. They are welcome to use any of the photos with it. Be honest, are the photos good enough to gift to someone? Make sure to watch in 1080p or everything won't be HD







Here are the some smaller versions of the photos ( and of course when uploaded to photobucket, they aren't as crisp as they really look.)


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a fantastic gift! The pictures are beautiful and I know I would love to have someone give this to me.



Can I have it??? lol


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you know, people charge $50 and up apiece for photos like that. Yes, i think it's a very nice gift.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Aww thank you! I know its x10 times better when it's photos of your own dog.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Um, YES! Those are wonderful pictures, I don't have anything that nice of my dogs, it would make an AWESOME gift! They look like professional (expensive) photos.  

And he is just too freakin cute!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Great shots! :biggrin:


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I have stopped photography.. but now I want to get back into it.. it is soo fun!!!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

pandaparade said:


> I have stopped photography.. but now I want to get back into it.. it is soo fun!!!


Why'd you stop? You're great at it


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Love it!.....


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

I have been soo busy. But now, since I have a lot more down time.. I CAN start again  Yayyy


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Are you kidding?! I'd be over the moon ecstatic if somebody did that for me! Beautiful photos!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That's such a thoughtful gift for anyone. I'm sure they would love it!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, your photoshoot is amazing. I'd be thrilled if someone gave me photos
as beautiful as yours.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Absolutely would love a gift like this. The photos are outstanding! To tell you the truth, I would be thrilled even if they were just so so quality (which yours are not!) 
You can gift them all day long!


----------

